# My first Planted/ 40g Breeder. Pics



## ThePlanter (Jul 30, 2007)

Well this is my first planted tank. It consist of the following equipment:
40 gallon breeder
Aqua Clear 50
small little power head about 60gph
10lb Co2 tank with Milwaukee regulator
generic glass diffuser
JBJ 36" 2x96w power compacts 1-10000k & 1-6500k

My Current Plants are:
Glosso
Blyxa japonica
Ludwigia glandulosa
Lunwigia Narrow leaf
Creeping Jenny
Baby tears

Let me know what you guys think and any suggestions or changes. Thanks and I will continue to provide weekly updates. Thanks for your help!

Here are the pis:

Startup. 









First Layout:









Second and current layout:









More pics of current:


----------



## johngfoster (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice. I love your driftwood. Looking forward to seeing more pics once the plants grow in. The 40BR tank is an awesome size for a planted aquarium. I've always wanted to get one.

John


----------



## runwithit (Aug 1, 2007)

i agree... very nice piece of driftwood. what type of substrate do you have going there? i've got a 40 breeder with cichlids just wasting away with rocks in it... might get rid of them and turn it into a planted tank. you might just have convinced me....


----------



## ThePlanter (Jul 30, 2007)

I used the ADA Aqua Soil- Amazonia and Power Sand. I love the 40 breeder its not to small and not to big and just the right depth, length, and height.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Many different possibilities with that particular piece of driftwood. I really like it, and the tank as well. Things will look really cool once everything fills in. 

How do you like the ADA substrates? I'm considering using it for my 75, so I like to ask.


----------



## ThePlanter (Jul 30, 2007)

So far I seem to like it the, plants are really rooting in nice now. It was a little cloudy when I first got it up in running for about three or so days. It still has a slight brown tint although I think it is from the drift wood even after soaking it for well over a week and changing the water daily. Hope that helps.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

great looking tank. I'm dying to get a 40 breeder myself.


----------



## ThePlanter (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: My first Planted/ 40g Breeder. NEW pics 8/8*

Well just wanted to update with some new pics, tank has been up in running for about 1 1/2 weeks.

First couple days:









1 1/2 weeks later:

































Comments and suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

I think you need to take 4 plantlets out of each of those large glosso plugs, remove the large glosso plugs, and replant the 4 plantlets in place of the large plugs. Your glosso is growing high becasue they are all shading each other and reaching high to get the available light so they wont get shaded out. It looks like a massive glosso competition.


----------



## ThePlanter (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: My first Planted/ 40g Breeder. NEW pics 8/10*

Alright...Just when things starting looking good. I went ahead and replanted the glosso in hopes to get the nice carpet effect. hopefully in a couple of weeks it will be looking good. I could have bought way less glosso, oh well learning form experience

Before:









After:


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Now all that is gonna grow into a nice carpet..


----------



## ThePlanter (Jul 30, 2007)

hopefully...time will tell...


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

lol wwwwwwwwow a ton of glosso.
Hope you'll have a nice carpet now, the way you plant the glosso is very important for his growth.
Pant by plant and deep in the ground is the better way.
BTW I like your tank, and it'll be beautiful when the blyxa and HM get taller.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

looking great. 

can you tell me, do you really have close to 200 watts on that? it doesn't look that bright


----------



## ThePlanter (Jul 30, 2007)

Ya, I do. I have messed with the white balance on my camera to tone it down, otherwise its really bright and does not reflect what the tank really looks like. The first picture on here with just the driftwood is without messing with the camera at all.


----------

